# 2014 Hoyt Faktor 30 Excellent condition set up Nicely



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

2014 Hoyt Faktor 30 all set up by TNT Archery in St George currently set at 27.5 inch draw at 70#. Comes with Rip Cord rest, IQ 5 pin sight, and Tight Spot quiver. Excellent condition. $675.00


----------

